# Albert City, Iowa tractor show Aug. 13-15, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This is the 34th annual show in Albert City and this year is featuring Case tractors and equipment. Looks like a nice show, here is a link:

http://www.albertcitythreshermen.com/index.html

They have free parking and on site camping!


----------

